# Meet my "Family" and my Foster Kittens



## FosterMommy (Jun 4, 2009)

8888888888kjjjjikvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrdqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

Appologies; one of my 5-week-old foster kitties just ran across my keyboard.  

Every summer, I foster kittens. My summer break just started and I recently got my first litter of the summer. One momma kitty, Skye, and five little babies. They will be with us for about a month, then we will return them to the Humane Society to be fixed and adopted. (NOT as easy as it sounds.  It is so very difficult bringing them back. Thankfully, all of my previous fosters (including the momma cats) were adopted shortly after we returned them.)

In the past, I have fostered ferals that needed to be tamed (by far my favorites; it is so fun to watch the progression of mean little sassy kitties turn into sweeties). I have also fostered another litter of sick kittes and their mommy. They were around five weeks. Lots of fun. There was one morning when I woke up with the momma kitty, snuggled up under my head and a fuzzy little one sleeping right on top of my face. I was coughing up hair all day. The worst part is when they are 6 weeks old. They think that feet moving around under sheets at 5 in the morning make great toys. :? Then they get under the sheets and they still think my feet are chew toys.

Anyways, here is a picture of two of the new fosters. They're just settling in. I will post more pics on this thread as I take them.


















Here are a few of last summers fosters. Sorry about the quality; this was before I got my HD camera.
Here is the 

"t5hyu6777" says Skye. I currently have one kitten batting at my toe, another chewing on my hand. :luv 

Anyways, this is the kitten that would not leave my feet alone.
























Siblings.








Sweet, sweet Mommy. She was so thin and sick, but was much better when she left us. At first, my bed was her refuge from playful babies. When they figured out how to get up on the bed, she took refuge on my top bunk.








Here are the ferals. They were older.








I think the funnest part about the ferals was teaching them to play. Even as 8-week-olds, they didn't know how to play.









Anyways, I'll get on to my cat. I have owned cats my entire life, although currently I have just one, Iraland/Ira, the tabby. He lives outside, sleeping in the garage (don't tell, but sometimes I sneak him into my bedroom at night when I don't have fosters). As most outdoor cats, he can be really jumpy. But he knows who his mommy is, and is a total sweetie pie to me.

















Aside from fostering and keeping cats, some of my other hobbies include: reptiles, photography, music, and travel.

Sorry this is so long, but I really can't leave out my other pets.

Barbudo the bearded dragon. He is such a sweetie. Loves snuggling and running around my room (when there are no fosters, of course, or when the fosters are in the guest room).








Cu, the ball python. Another sweetie. She loves sitting around my neck while I work on the computer. Hopefully I'll get a few more balls and start breeding next season.








Lastly, my new addition, Sangre the Borneo short tailed python. LOL, he is not so sweet. Beautiful little boy, but can have quite the temper. I hope he calms down before he gets big. I'd hate to be bit by a 7 foot, 40 pound snake, lol.








Two more snakes coming within the week. However, as this is a cat forum, I doubt I'll post pics.

Thanks for looking.  Will post more pics of the fosters soon. Will post more pics of the others upon request.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know you're new so you might not know this, but a *CUTENESS OVERLOAD *warning really was necessary on this thread!!!!

OMGosh!! What cute little kittens! And Ira has the most gorgeous eyes! 

Welcome!


----------



## FosterMommy (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, I enjoyed meeting your diverse pets. Several members here have a 
variety of species, too. 
Like you, I also foster cats/kittens for a local adoption center. Also like you, I 
enjoy turning feral cats/kittens into loving housepets. Every cat we have was 
rescued from one dire situation or another and would have died if we hadn't 
intervened. Several were near death when we took them in and we were able 
to nurse them back to health and help them become loved and spoiled house 
pets. 
heidi =^..^=


----------



## FosterMommy (Jun 4, 2009)

That's great! I love meeting other foster parents.


----------



## Pyxie (May 15, 2009)

Lovely animals. Fostering sounds like such a rewarding experience.


----------



## FosterMommy (Jun 4, 2009)

It really is! It's great for me; helping kitties in need (free of charge), and it allows me to work around some barriers that keep me from acquiring more cats. My Humane Society requires me to keep them in one room. This is good because my other pets won't present a conflict and my brother, who is allergic, doesn't have to be around them.


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

Super Cute!!


----------



## FosterMommy (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm loving Skye, the momma cat. At first we thought she was growling. Non-stop. If you talk to her, she growls. If you touch her (or her kittens), she growls. However, now that she's settled in, I think she's just a talker with a funny voice. She will purr and "growl" at the same time. I think it's really cute. :luv 

Here's Skye.









I love their bulging eyes. _"What is this place?"_









This little guy/girl is probably my fav. He/she is so pudgy and wobbly. It's so cute when they're learning to walk. They'll be skittering along fine, then they just topple over.









Sitting in the wet food. :roll: Silly guys.









And this one I took just a few minutes ago. Kitty pile on Mom!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're doing such a great thing to foster these kitties! They're so cute.....


----------



## Adrienne123 (May 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Sweet kitten overload! They are so cute and the mama and is beautiful. Your main man looks to be very independent but he sure is handsome. Love the reptiles as well!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

THEY ARE SO CUTE


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

What you are doing is admirable! 

And wow... they are sooo cute! I wouldn't be able to let them go!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Aweeee! They are all adorable, but the 3rd and 4th pics are just way to cute for words!!! :luv


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

YAY!!!! Another reptile person!! I definately want to see pics of the new snakes when you get them!! Sangre is absolutely beautiful, and ball pythons are a personal favorite of mine (though I don't have one; I just entered the world of snakes with Izzy, my 4ft long amelanistic cornsnake. I've been a beardie slave to my beautiful Gwen for going on 4 years now )


----------



## FosterMommy (Jun 4, 2009)

bm0513 said:


> YAY!!!! Another reptile person!! I definately want to see pics of the new snakes when you get them!! Sangre is absolutely beautiful, and ball pythons are a personal favorite of mine (though I don't have one; I just entered the world of snakes with Izzy, my 4ft long amelanistic cornsnake. I've been a beardie slave to my beautiful Gwen for going on 4 years now )


Yay!  I love reptiles. Corn snakes are cool too. Are you a member of the bd.org forums?



> And wow... they are sooo cute! I wouldn't be able to let them go!


That is by far the hardest part.  If I was able to get another cat, I would have kept all of them. Especially the momma cats. The babies always get adopted very soon after we return them, but I worry so much about the beautiful mommy cats. They deserve the best homes, but everybody wants kittens.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!


----------

